# The REAL unused character's of Brawl



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay, for anyone who hasn't found out, here they are:

Roy
Mewtwo
Dr. Mario
(Possibly) Plusle & Minun
Dixie Kong
Toon Zelda
Toon Sheik

Your thoughts? Also, Geno FTW!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

1 - Geno sucks. He lacks personality and his "strongest move" is outclassed by many characters. Why do 9999 damage when everyone can kill foes easily? Also, the "supposed" theme music in Brawl that belonged to him is really a Zelda music, but desperate fanboys eat it up anyway.

2 - They're not necessarily "unused". They were just characters that were thought up but eventually not added because of reasons. Also, they did carry over Melee files in Brawl.

3 - No one cares about Roy. Not even the Japanese.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

Geno's not supposed to have personality. HE'S A DOLL!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Geno's not supposed to have personality. HE'S A DOLL!



KOS-MOS has more personality than him and she's a robot. When you're sentient, talking and show yourself to be important, then there's no excuse for you not to be lacking in personality.

...yes, I am raged when Geno, Brawl and Roy are together in a single thought. >_>


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

Really? Then.,, what about Eliwood? >: D


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

Meh...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyways, I think the lack of personality can be attributed to the lack of technology at the time. He might have more personality if he were reintroduced into this day and age (*Hint Hint* Square-Enix >:3).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

-Daisy
-Waluigi
-Toad
-Geno

oh and please, there are enough Pokemon... I suppose Plusle and Minun would be sort of a clone of the Ice Climbers D:

Soren should be in too <3


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, these are the ones that had files in Brawl (Hence why Pichu isn't included). The file that supposedly belonged to those two was labeled "PRA MAI", I believe.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

GENO. IS. NOT. A. FUCKING. NINTENDO. CHARACTER.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

So? Sonic and Snake aren't either. That didn't stop them from appearing and calming raging fanboys, did it? Now Rockman on the other hand...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

how you think their moves would look like?
I think Daisy could be in her Striker Suit, with the model of ZSS ( not necessairy all, but I mean her movement model...), and her attacks could be similar to her (except Smash attacks and side/up/neutral special)
Toad could fit in Lukies model


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> So? Sonic and Snake aren't either. That didn't stop them from appearing and calming raging fanboys, did it? Now Rockman on the other hand...



1. When people argue about Geno, usually they CONSIDER him as Nintendo property. You could call my reaction an "initial response".

2. Snake entry has nothing to do with fans.

3. Toad  is already "within" Peach's moveset.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2008)

I still laugh over Pit getting in over Geno
-Daisy Most likly a modifed clone of Peach, like how they Modified Falco and wolf to be somewhat different from fox.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> -Daisy Most likly a modifed clone of Peach


maybe, but I never saw Daisy float, which is essential with Peach, nor has she Toads as minions -> no counter attack
plus, Daisy is more sportive than Peach



> I still laugh over Pit getting in over Geno


you can't imagine how much fun I have beating up Pit...


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> 1. When people argue about Geno, usually they CONSIDER him as Nintendo property. You could call my reaction an "initial response".
> 
> 2. Snake entry has nothing to do with fans.
> 
> 3. Toad  is already "within" Peach's moveset.



What? Important people (I.E. Hideo Kojima) can't be considered fans? 

True about Toad, but some fans think he can hold his own.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyways, according to an interview, the following characters were cut as playable in the original SSB due to memory restrictions:

Pit
King DeDeDe
Meowth
Bowser
Peach
EDIT:Mewtwo


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 17, 2008)

I really have to wonder how many people actually know that Nintendo would have had to ask Square-Enix's permission to use Geno since they, you know, MADE Super Mario RPG. 

Besides you guys all forgot Lyndis, who's only a support trophy. She should have been in there cept they probably would have made her a Link Clone considering she can use Bows as well.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, Lyn would have been good... but I was really hoping for Tom Nook to be playable.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I really have to wonder how many people actually know that Nintendo would have had to ask Square-Enix's permission to use Geno since they, you know, MADE Super Mario RPG.


hrm, I read somewhere that the Forest Maze song was actually scripted on the disc but Square hadn't agree

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TcxMzWvG-jA&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pP7tKYPQWY4&feature=related

this fits so good imo


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> So? Sonic and Snake aren't either. That didn't stop them from appearing and calming raging fanboys, did it? Now *Rockman *on the other hand...


Rockman would have been great. I had a stupid friend that said his power would be just like kirby's. -.- What a dumbass.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> hrm, I read somewhere that the Forest Maze song was actually scripted on the disc but Square hadn't agree
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TcxMzWvG-jA&feature=related
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pP7tKYPQWY4&feature=related
> ...



Read my first post.

It WAS NOT the Forest Maze. The fanboys were desperate that they erroneously took a mistranslation of the Forest Theme of Zelda: Minish Cap.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Read my first post.
> 
> It WAS NOT the Forest Maze. The fanboys were desperate that they erroneously took a mistranslation of the Forest Theme of Zelda: Minish Cap.


why is it a Zelda theme when it sounds exactly like the Forest Maze?
give me your source


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

I forgot to add...

That's a fan-made music!

There is NO music file! Only a music label written in romaji. I, and a lot of people, were pretty annoyed in some Smash boards regarding topics like this, because it keeps on popping every now and then. They always use THAT fan-music (which was uploaded in youtube before on a certain user, and even then it was written as FANWORK).


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sorry, but fan music or not, that's most definitely Forest Maze from SMRPG.  I own Zelda: The Minish Cap, and that song is nowhere to be found in that game.  Heck, there _is_ a hidden unused forest song in Minish Cap, but that one is the Lost Woods theme (Saria's Song) from Ocarina of Time; the End Credits version to be more precise.

And I'm no Geno fanboy, either.  He belongs in SMRPG and no other game.  (Well, unless you count his cameo appearance in Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga...)

Sorry to come off as rude if I did; that wasn't my intention.  But unless you have any proof that this song is indeed from the Zelda series, there's bound to be even more disagreement from others.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 17, 2008)

Wasn't Brawl's opening theme composed by Nobou Uematsu?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Geno's not supposed to have personality. HE'S A DOLL!


Mr. Game and Watch has more personality than Geno.

Now THAT'S something.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> maybe, but I never saw Daisy float, which is essential with Peach, nor has she Toads as minions -> no counter attack
> plus, Daisy is more sportive than Peach
> 
> 
> you can't imagine how much fun I have beating up Pit...


I was thinking how Luigi and Mario had the former same set up now different, Daisy would have some of peaches move (A smashes-Tennis Racket, Golf Club but add a baseball bat instead of frying pan) and have B moves related to her tomboyish ways. She doesnt get much air time as peach to fully flesh out, mostly appearing in the Mario party, Mario Kart, and Mario Sports Series.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 17, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I was thinking how Luigi and Mario had the former same set up now different, Daisy would have some of peaches move (A smashes-Tennis Racket, Golf Club but add a baseball bat instead of frying pan) and have B moves related to her tomboyish ways. She doesnt get much air time as peach to fully flesh out, mostly appearing in the Mario party, Mario Kart, and Mario Sports Series.



yep, I only named some moves that wouldn't be possible with Daisy
but good point there, less air time but faster and more attackpower, since Daisy is stronger in sports than Peach (see Mario Golf)
maybe instead of hearths her side B could squirt daisies, with probably less range but more knockback

idk, when I got some more ideas I'll post them x3


----------



## AlexX (Nov 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm sorry, but fan music or not, that's most definitely Forest Maze from SMRPG.


You misunderstood what he meant. The song played in those videos were done by fans, the only thing found in the actual game was the name of a song they dropped, which was actually the name of a song from Minish Cap.

On a semi-related note, I find it amusing mewtwo fans want Lucario gone in favor of Mewtwo for the reason that "the 1st gen needs proper representation". What, the other 5 not enough for them? Heck, gens 2 and 3 don't even have ANY representation, so if anything it's the later gens that lack it.


----------



## Yoshistar (Nov 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You misunderstood what he meant. The song played in those videos were done by fans, the only thing found in the actual game was the name of a song they dropped, which was actually the name of a song from Minish Cap.



Ah, now I see.  Thanks for clearing that up.  ^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yep, I only named some moves that wouldn't be possible with Daisy
> but good point there, less air time but faster and more attackpower, since Daisy is stronger in sports than Peach (see Mario Golf)
> maybe instead of hearths her side B could squirt daisies, with probably less range but more knockback
> 
> idk, when I got some more ideas I'll post them x3


yep, but till then I'll always fight using peach in her Daisy uniform.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 17, 2008)

It's upsetting to know that Dixie Kong was planned to be in it. It would have been so much fun to slap up people with her ponytail and twirl around. Plus she's so cute!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2008)

^Actually, Dixie is not a single character. Originally they were planning on a Diddy Dixie tandem, but ultimately they dropped it.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ^Actually, Dixie is not a single character. Originally they were planning on a Diddy Dixie tandem, but ultimately they dropped it.


Oh. In that case, I'm glad they did.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ^Actually, Dixie is not a single character. Originally they were planning on a Diddy Dixie tandem, but ultimately they dropped it.



You have a source for this?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 18, 2008)

^Maybe they dropped it for obvious reasons. =p



TwilightV said:


> Yeah, Lyn would have been good... but I was really hoping for Tom Nook to be playable.



Her final smash could have been her critical strike, or the Sol Katti Critical strike. 

Though personally I think the regular critical strike (eg when she's a regular Lord) would have been better...it'd be like a weaker version of Great Aether but has more range.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 18, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> You have a source for this?



Too lazy to find, but it's in one of those Sakurai interviews. Just go look it up (I think it was during the "middle" parts of the Smash waiting).


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2008)

You're all faggots.  Quit your bitching.

PS: Terry Bogard.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're all faggots.  Quit your bitching.
> 
> PS: Terry Bogard.


XD Yes


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 18, 2008)

needs moar engrish


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2008)

BEAT UP


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're all faggots.  Quit your bitching.
> 
> PS: Terry Bogard.



Does this mean we can have Iori Yagami as a support trophy then?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Does this mean we can have Iori Yagami as a support trophy then?



YES

Edit: Riot of Blood Iori, mother fucker.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 18, 2008)

Midna. Honestly. Put Midna in. Or at least put in Wolf Link and Midna. Or, hell, even Wolf Link. Toon Link? Remove him. He is a disgrace to the Zelda line.

Midna forever! TT_TT


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2008)

Fuck Midna.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't really say much as I STILL don't have brawl but... why include characters from games most of the world can't play? (Legally anyway)


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 18, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> Midna. Honestly. Put Midna in. Or at least put in Wolf Link and Midna. Or, hell, even Wolf Link. Toon Link? Remove him. He is a disgrace to the Zelda line.
> 
> Midna forever! TT_TT


Toon Link isnt an embarresment...it was showing us one demo then putting that game out that made everyone go BAWWWWW.


and Toon Link gets 10 cool points for the headstab.

so...FFFFFFFF-uck Midna, Nintendo could of made his Final smash he changes to Wolf link with Midna


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't understand why people hate Toon Link
give me a serious argument why Nintedo failed by bringing him up, first in Wind Waker then followed by other games...



> Fuck Midna.


okay


----------



## AlexX (Nov 18, 2008)

Toon Link represents the WW-style of Zelda that many have come to adore. They could have brought back Young Link instead, but we must remember that OoT's time is over now, and not representing the newer Zelda games would make no sense. Toon Link does the job effectively.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2008)

BUT TOON LINK IS JUST SO GOOFY LOOKING GUYS


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 18, 2008)

Call me again when Iori becomes more than a paper-thin character.

Anyway, yeah. Silly Smash.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> BUT TOON LINK IS JUST SO GOOFY LOOKING GUYS


BUT WE LOVE SOLID SNAKE SAYING THE CAT EYED KID


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 19, 2008)

whoa, what was with the extreme hate for Geno?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> whoa, what was with the extreme hate for Geno?



Afraid to admit he pwns all, I guess...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Call me again when Iori becomes more than a paper-thin character.



I am calling you.



TwilightV said:


> Afraid to admit he pwns all, I guess...



I never even used him in Super Mario RPG.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> whoa, what was with the extreme hate for Geno?



Mostly people assuming that Nintendo owns him. And wondering why the heck Mallow pulled a Tony Blair and seems to have disappeared from the nintendo fans' radars.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Mostly people assuming that Nintendo owns him. And wondering why the heck Mallow pulled a Tony Blair and seems to have disappeared from the nintendo fans' radars.



Naw, Mallow pwns too. Just not as much as Geno.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 19, 2008)

So Iori's done being emo?

I prefer Mario - Peach - Bowser team.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So Iori's done being emo?
> 
> I prefer Mario - Peach - Bowser team.



Even in Bowser's Keep towards the end? You know what monster's do if he's in the party...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So Iori's done being emo?
> 
> I prefer Mario - Peach - Bowser team.



RAGE != emo.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I prefer Mario - Peach - Bowser team.


HOLY CRAP! Me and WO actually AGREE on something!?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 19, 2008)

That team is pretty much solid and does the job. Who needs Geno when you have them?

Sorry about Iori - it's hard to tell what he's doing. Then again it's hard to tell on someone that has a bland reason for fighting. He might do well in a fashion show though, I give you that.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Then again it's hard to tell on someone that has a bland reason for fighting.



A personal vendetta is a better reason for fighting than 90% of fighting game characters have. :|


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 19, 2008)

Actually, no.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2008)

hmmm what about a few of the other consistent chars in King of Fighters then? How about Mai and her pixelated swinging breasts and flaming ass as an assist trophy?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 19, 2008)

I just want to play as Ridley dammit.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> I just want to play as Ridley dammit.



^ This and Tom Nook...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 20, 2008)

But Ridley is too... inconsistent!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 20, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But Ridley is too... inconsistent!



What? Would you rather have Mother Brain?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 20, 2008)

How about characters that actually look like they could be converted well into a fighting game with feasible movesets and all?


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 20, 2008)

-The female singer from Guitar Hero III


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 20, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> -The female singer from Guitar Hero III



No. Just that. No.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys Parapa the Rappa should have been in it


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 20, 2008)

I said that inconsistent joke as a reference to people complaining about Ridley being too big and that he has varying sizes. >________>


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 22, 2008)

Count Bleck and Dimentio were must-haves.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 22, 2008)

I would prefer Vivian (even if she really is a he). And of course, Lady Bow... <3


----------



## AlexX (Nov 22, 2008)

Clearly Curly Brace was the must-appear character. For shame she was not included.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 22, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Clearly Curly Brace was the must-appear character. For shame she was not included.



I would have killed to see that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2008)

ANOTHER Mario character? >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2008)

What?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ANOTHER Mario character? >_>


...I hope to gawd that isnt to Curly Brace,


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 24, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Clearly Curly Brace was the must-appear character. For shame she was not included.


Curly Brace/Quote COMBO ish what I want


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

And then King could be an assist trophy! 8D


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

On a related note - Brawl has the worst opening in Smash series.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> On a related note - Brawl has the worst opening in Smash series.


visual, yes (still better than SSB tho), but the music tops it all

Melee > Brawl > SSB


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

AW-TE-FO-MAS

ILLIUS

SOMETHINGSOMETHINGSOME-THING

SUCKONADICK

Did they really have to put that fucking theme on every god damn menu and half of the stages?  I am so fucking sick of hearing it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> AW-TE-FO-MAS
> 
> ILLIUS
> 
> ...


it's Audi famam illius

and Options -> My music?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> it's Audi famam illius
> 
> and Options -> My music?



I don't give a fuck that song is fucking terrible fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't give a fuck that song is fucking terrible fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you


okay :3 tell me how it works


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay :3 tell me how it works



How what works


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How what works


:roll:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> :roll:



Are you still talking about the music selection options? :roll:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

Nah SSB is still better than Brawl. At least it has everything unique - not copy-pasta cutscenes. Plus, the music is better.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Nah SSB is still better than Brawl. At least it has everything unique - not copy-pasta cutscenes. Plus, the music is better.


Eh? How can Smash 64 have better music than a game that has all Smash 64's music on top of a crapload of other famous Nintendo songs in it?

...And what do you mean "copypasta cutscenes"? Last I checked all the SSE cutscenes were totally original.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

I think he's talking just the opening cinematic.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think he's talking just the opening cinematic.


Opening cinematics are viewed once upon first getting the game and then more or less skipped the rest of the game's lifespan, regardless of how awesome they may be. Does it really matter how good or bad they are?

That said, Brawl's does what it's supposed to: Make you more excited to play the game. It does spoil a few of the secret characters, but Smash 64 did the same with the silouettes (and Luigi in the tutorial), and Melee made it obvious Ganondorf was in the game with its opening scene.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know about that, but the commercial for Melee made me believe Ridley was playable...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Opening cinematics are viewed once upon first getting the game and then more or less skipped the rest of the game's lifespan, regardless of how awesome they may be. Does it really matter how good or bad they are?.



Yeah, when you're comparing which Smash game has the better opening.

Then again, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom will have the best opening in a game evar...


----------

